# schnapp or dry gin



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello,
 Iâ€™m Looking for rare black or white antique Schnapps bottles to buy. Itâ€™s very solid, either black or white in color with itâ€™s letters embossed and has either one or two elephants, birds, river goddess, stars, male portrait pictures etc on itâ€™s shoulders. Thereâ€™s a whole under it as well and it must have magnetic attraction that can attract metals. If anyone has any for sale itâ€™s worth millions dollars so, please reply me if you can get one Thanks Stephen philip cityventure gh Accra Ghana tel: +233545013125 Skype:steveoyee


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2012)

I have ten of them.    Send me millions of dollars please.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 4, 2012)

Magnetic??? an Iron bottle??? Well, that bottle is for collection purpose or something else??


----------



## KBbottles (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I have a few!  Please send me a check.  Thx.  Did everyone else get the PM from this guy too?


----------



## peejrey (Dec 4, 2012)

Ehh.....nevermind


----------



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

*The bottle is hard and strong, with all those inscriptions on the sides.
 Please, if get any one it , and its magnetic, just reply lets make deal...
 you will never regret it.
 Its basically for collection and prayer purpose
*


----------



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

hello do you have any?
 or do you have any of their pics,
 Lets trade..please


----------



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

hello if you have one ,please let me know the types you have and lets trade on it..okay
 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2012)

I have 2 of them and I can part with one, send $250,000 US to epackage@urascumbag.com thru Paypal, make sure it's under the personal tab and click Gift....I have it boxed and ready Steve.... Thanks... Dan


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cityventure
> 
> *The bottle is hard and strong, with all those inscriptions on the sides.
> Please, if get any one it , and its magnetic, just reply lets make deal...
> ...


 
 Well I' am just a newbie. I start collecting gin bottles since 1992. I never seen any iron or metal gin bottle. A photo will be appreciated.


----------



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, dan
 Do you have any of the pics?
 what and is drawn at the back?


----------



## cityventure (Dec 4, 2012)

its hardly to get the pics, cos some are extremely rare


----------



## peejrey (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you interested in Russian Ghost bottles too?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I have 2 of them and I can part with one, send $250,000 US to epackage@urascumbag.com thru Paypal, make sure it's under the personal tab and click Gift....I have it boxed and ready Steve.... Thanks... Dan


 
 Hello Dan...LOL...I'll pay $300.000 I'll send the payment by WU...please get the package ready...LOL...LOL...LOL (help my stomach hurts)


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I skype you, I have some really cool dance moves and I want you to be the judge.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol! []


----------



## AlexD (Dec 4, 2012)

Funnies thing I saw all day[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Asterx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahahahahaha... epackage@urascumbag.com 

 Magnetic Goddess Schnapps! 

 Dance Moves! 

 Wow! LOL


----------



## AlexD (Dec 4, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!

 [sm=thumbup.gif]
  | /
  */*


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

> Its basically for collection and prayer purpose


 

 I guess he prays to the bottle Gods too...


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

An iron Gin bottle sounds like a recipe for poisoning [8D]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep!! & send you straight to bottles goddess!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cityventure (Dec 5, 2012)

how the russian bottles like?
 does it have the same features I mentioned earlier?


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

It's like the Death Clock on Pawn Stars. Where it's made from poisonous items and by the time the clock is finished, you're poisoned. Well, when you finish drinking all the Gin...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

here is the link:

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1255737/For-sale-captured-ghosts-trapped-bottles-holy-water-sleepy-claims-New-Zealand-woman.html


----------



## cityventure (Dec 5, 2012)

hello if you know you do not have what I want stop confusing yourself...


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Any pics of the bottle?


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Looked it up and a doctor says "Yes, in excess. Iron is poisonous"


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

May I ask what the bottle does? Beside from being a weapon in more ways than one?


----------



## cityventure (Dec 5, 2012)

stop making a fun of it, you dont have it, then forget about it..


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember coming across a bottle made of metal. It was just a basic bottle though, no real designs or anything. Not meaning to hurt your feelings[] Just would like to know about it


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

[]


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

Steven, If you are in fact a real person that is ready to pay millions for a magnetic bottle than I am sure we are all slightly ashamed. We have no idea what it is that you are talking about other than the fact that things are smelling a little bit spammy at this moment. 

 We need pictures of what it is you're talking about because we have nooo idea. I'd love to see a million dollar bottle! Although I'm a little skeptical that theres anything behind your can-o-spam...


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw your picture that says "sity4luv" on it and googled it. Apparently you're from Nigeria, Alaba Lagos, Germany, Ghana, Bosnia, Monrovia, Liberia, UK, Ireland... Wow

 Well I think you're going to have to try a bit harder buddy. Because we ain't fooled and btw you REEK of Spam.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh Goodwell USA too. You might want to make your profile pictures match on the many many social networking/dating sites that you've infiltrated... []


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2012)

Would a casted brass Coca Cola bottle due ? I think I still have it around here somewhere . Has anyone else ever seen one of them ? I picked it up probably fifteen years ago . Not a real good casting but it is made of metal . I think I still have it somewhere .


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah, I've seen those. They're on eBay if we're talking about the same ones.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

My thoughts too. He does indeed seem quite... definite. I'm starting to wonder. Some details would be a big help.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

I know some great gin bottle collector in australia & they said magnetic bottle is not exist!! In my personal opinion the particular bottle you're looking for is not a gin bottle, to tell you the truth whoever told you to find this sort of bottle HE IS SET YOU UP!! Possibly try to scam you. No offense please.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> My thoughts too. He does indeed seem quite... definite. I'm starting to wonder. Some details would be a big help.


 all of a sudden everything to be so quite...I wonder...cat cut his finger??[][][]

 How about 2 birds & a crownn ??


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

...or cork screw perhaps ??


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

.....are you ready.....LOL...LOL...LOL...perhaps this should wake him up!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> 
> .....are you ready.....LOL...LOL...LOL...perhaps this should wake him up!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 
 OoooAhhh []


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Like I said, I HAVE seen a metal bottle before, it was a beer or something. Someone had posted a link to another bottle on the forum and I found it through there.[&:]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

See if I can find it.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> May I ask what the bottle does? Beside from being a weapon in more ways than one?


 I think I know Alex it's for suicide purpose.[][][][][][][][][][] "I'll gone when all the gin is gone!!"[][][][][]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Found a cast iron milk bottle[8D] EVEN MORE POISONOUS [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-cast-iron-milk-bottle-/330838481267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07829973


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

Thats a strange item, I wonder what it was used for. Couldn't have been the positive to a mold...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Found a cast iron milk bottle[8D] EVEN MORE POISONOUS [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
> 
> ...


 Perhaps it was used on bottle Machine, but I'am not sure how to use it though, oh yes RedMatthews usually have an idea on things like this where is he?? Red where are you?? ...wait I've seen some ABM case gin...if there is such weird item on milk...it could be exist on gin.....!!! Oaaaahhhhh!!!!
 Alex did you ask the seller if it's magnetic??[8|] What do you think is it worth a million $$ ??[][][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 6, 2012)

Cast iron has been talked about, mostly with acid foods like tomato. Aluminum has been bad for years. Teflon, bad. I'm not sure about copper.
 I think all that's left is stainless. Well until another idiot science person decides to waste another $1,000,000 (probably taxpayer money) on another useless study. [][]





 If the glass broke and the milk is all over the floor, what good is that thing anyway.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys *I AM VERY INTERESTED!!  Red M.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 6, 2012)

Gaaa, I really want to show you all the beer bottle like that. How I found it was, somebody put a link to a bottle for sale on here some time ago and I scrolled down and it was on the suggested items. Long gone now[]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 6, 2012)

VERY similar to this one, but iron.[8|][&:]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 6, 2012)

I think we owe cityventure an apology. [8|]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> I think we owe cityventure an apology. [8|]


 Nah..I don't think so, the iron bottle you saw is it case gin style bottle? & has a pictorial seal, together with side panel pictorial?? & according to him the bottle was worth a million bucks!!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 29, 2012)

[][][]No body post nor read this thread anymore!! I guess this thread ain't funny no more!![][][]


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 29, 2012)

I was hoping this silly thread had been deleted.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2013)

I do believe I have found it! In my basement! Read the description and see for your self. I'm Rich!


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 20, 2013)

It's about time!  I was thinking that maybe the bottle didn't actually exist.   Thanks Rick!  By the way, did you dig that from a magnetic privy? Did you find any moons or stars??    Wow you are going to be soooo rich!  

  Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

